
Scientists reveal new super-fast form of computer that 'grows as it computes' - miraji
https://phys.org/news/2017-03-scientists-reveal-super-fast.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://www.manchester.ac.uk/discover/news/scientists-
reveal-...](http://www.manchester.ac.uk/discover/news/scientists-reveal-new-
super-fast-form-of-computer-that-grows-as-it-computes)

